# Barkcamp State park question...



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Afternoon all. Looked up everything I could do for info. Called State Parks and no call back. If anyone squirell hunts here, is it legal to use a .22? Be in the area Monday and Tuesday. Thank you.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Shotgun only


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

So the lady from the park office called back. She said it was legal to use a .22 as it is within state regs. Gonna take the .410 also and stop at the office Monday a.m. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

icingdeath said:


> So the lady from the park office called back. She said it was legal to use a .22 as it is within state regs. Gonna take the .410 also and stop at the office Monday a.m. better safe than sorry.


Good luck with that ! Not what they told me


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

You better stop by the park office in the am and talk to a ranger lol I hope its true I will be there Tuesday morning with a airgun


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Never hunted there but I believe state parks are no rifles during daylight hours. Federal parks are ok. For instance, I can use rifle at Berlin for small game and varmint but West Branch state park is only at night for ****, yotes etc..


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! Definitely bringing the shotgun then.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’ve used a air rifle at west branch no problems .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

